# Kernel panic at boot, Core i5, P55/H55 chipset

## Lord_Raptor

I'm managing a gentoo terminal system (I'm the new admin). With the new kernel 2.6.38.7 all the computers with an Intel Core i5 CPU and a P55/H55 chipset have kernel panics.

We managed to log the panic using netconsole, but we never analysed a kernel panic before. Can someone help my co-admin and me?

Best regards

Lord_Raptor

 *Quote:*   

> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000c
> 
> IP: [<f81742d0>] azx_update_rirb+0x40/0xa3 [snd_hda_intel]
> 
> *pde = 00000000 
> ...

 

----------

## Aquous

Well, it looks like the instruction pointer was inside the snd_hda_intel module when the problem occurred. Does disabling that module help?

----------

## Funatiker

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> … snd_hda_intel … Does disabling that module help?

 I heard that Lord_Raptor disabled the module and it did not fix the kernel panic at boot.

----------

## Lord_Raptor

sorry for the long wait, we had other stuff to do.

I disabled the module snd_hda_intel (set ist to [ ] in menuconfig) but the kernel panic is undeterred and the same???

Edit: I forgot to make clean, sry

----------

## Lord_Raptor

Ok, I ran "make clean", "make" and "make modules install".

I didn't get the impression make compiled anything at all, it was finished in under a minute and only seemed to link objects (there were a lot of "CC" and "LD" on the console). And the kernel panic ist still there and the same. What am I doing wrong?

greetings

Lord_Raptor

----------

## Aquous

Are you sure it's the exact same message? It can't be, because if you disabled the snd_hda_intel module, which is where the function azx_update_rirb is located, the instruction pointer can't have been there at the time of the panic.

Also, please do not private-message me for help. First of all, I'm only a gentoo user and not a trained admin as you claim to be, and second of all, it's annoying, especially considering I am just a user trying to make the world a better place by helping out other gentoo users. If you need instant support, then hire somebody to admin your system for you.

----------

## Lord_Raptor

The kernel panic is exactly the same. It seems even though I disabled the module in "make menuconfig" it was still build in. Maybe because something else requires it. We also tried blacklisting the module, but that didn't work because ALSA complained of a missing custom config and proceeded to load ALL sound drivers (including snd_hda_intel). But we can't create a specific config for ALSA because every computer in the system has a different soundcard. We're not sure if any Intel cards are in use and even so, disabling them by somehow blocking the module would not be a big loss.

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000c

IP: [<f827a2d0>] azx_update_rirb+0x40/0xa3 [snd_hda_intel]

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:03:00.1/ide0/0.1/block/hdb/uevent

Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel(+) snd_hda_codec snd_pcm 8250_pnp parport_pc snd_timer usbhid 8250 parport snd evdev serial_core rtc soundcore i2c_i801 snd_page_alloc pcspkr

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: P            2.6.38.7 #8 MSI MS-7637/H55-GD65 (MS-7637)  

EIP: 0060:[<f827a2d0>] EFLAGS: 00010002 CPU: 2

EIP is at azx_update_rirb+0x40/0xa3 [snd_hda_intel]

EAX: 00000002 EBX: f5170a00 ECX: f5170b1c EDX: 00000000

ESI: 000000ff EDI: 00000000 EBP: f5170a30 ESP: f609dfa4

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0000 SS: 0068

Process kworker/0:1 (pid: 0, ti=f609c000 task=f606e470 task.ti=f609a000)

Stack:

 f549a910 f5170a00 0000001e f5170a30 f827a42a ffffffff f5170b84 f4f20480

 00000011 00000080 00000001 c104d926 0000002a c15cb3c0 c15cb404 00000011

 f56111c0 c104f055 f609bf14 00000011 c104efe2 f609bf38 c1004253

Call Trace:

 [<f827a42a>] ? azx_interrupt+0xf7/0x113 [snd_hda_intel]

 [<c104d926>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x16/0x90

 [<c104f055>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x73/0xa8

 [<c104efe2>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x0/0xa8

 <IRQ> 

 [<c1003f3e>] ? do_IRQ+0x2e/0x84

 [<c1002b69>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

 [<c11cea20>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x232/0x267

 [<c1319e5c>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x67/0x97

 [<c10014ca>] ? cpu_idle+0x37/0x60

Code: 00 39 c6 0f 84 80 00 00 00 66 89 b3 e2 00 00 00 31 ff eb 68 40 8b 93 d8 00 00 00 66 25 ff 00 66 89 83 e0 00 00 00 0f b7 c0 01 c0 <8b> 4c 82 04 8b 14 82 89 c8 83 e0 0f 83 f8 08 0f 43 c7 f6 c1 10 

EIP: [<f827a2d0>] azx_update_rirb+0x40/0xa3 [snd_hda_intel] SS:ESP 0068:f609dfa4

CR2: 000000000000000c

---[ end trace e5a6abe40568a69d ]---

Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: P      D     2.6.38.7 #8

Call Trace:

 [<c13facd4>] ? panic+0x57/0x135

 [<c100505c>] ? oops_end+0x6b/0x75

 [<c10193ac>] ? no_context+0x10b/0x115

 [<c10196da>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x336

 [<c10194be>] ? bad_area_nosemaphore+0xa/0xc

 [<c1019839>] ? do_page_fault+0x15f/0x336

 [<c103d67a>] ? hrtimer_forward+0x10f/0x123

 [<c1172965>] ? elv_add_request+0x30/0x43

 [<c10196da>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x336

 [<c13fda6e>] ? error_code+0x5a/0x60

 [<c103007b>] ? sys_capget+0x7a/0x109

 [<c10196da>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x336

 [<f827a2d0>] ? azx_update_rirb+0x40/0xa3 [snd_hda_intel]

 [<f827a42a>] ? azx_interrupt+0xf7/0x113 [snd_hda_intel]

 [<c104d926>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x16/0x90

 [<c104f055>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x73/0xa8

 [<c104efe2>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x0/0xa8

 <IRQ>  [<c1003f3e>] ? do_IRQ+0x2e/0x84

 [<c1002b69>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

 [<c11cea20>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x232/0x267

 [<c1319e5c>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x67/0x97

 [<c10014ca>] ? cpu_idle+0x37/0x60

Rebooting in 10 seconds..
```

----------

## Aquous

Hmm, that's odd. If you disabled the module it's supposed to be gone. I think you also have to disable all other snd_hda_* modules (i.e. snd_hda_codec, snd_hda_codec_realtek, et cetera).

As a workaround try to simply rm -f snd_hda_intel.ko from /lib/modules/...... (I don't use modules on my system so I wouldn't know which subfolder snd_hda_intel would be in).

----------

## Lord_Raptor

Deleting the module from lib/modules solved the problem. ALSA is not happy that it can't find a module for the sound card, but so what. But now a new problem showed itself. The Nvidia driver thinks it is not compatible with the graphics card and refuses to load. (We checked, it is definitly compatible).

Thank you for helping us with the kernel panic

----------

## shazam75

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> Are you sure it's the exact same message? It can't be, because if you disabled the snd_hda_intel module, which is where the function azx_update_rirb is located, the instruction pointer can't have been there at the time of the panic.
> 
> Also, please do not private-message me for help. First of all, I'm only a gentoo user and not a trained admin as you claim to be, and second of all, it's annoying, especially considering I am just a user trying to make the world a better place by helping out other gentoo users. If you need instant support, then hire somebody to admin your system for you.

 

No need to get hostile about it dude - geez may be you should have PMed him about this rather than air it out in the open.

----------

## Funatiker

The problem was solved by updating the BIOS and/or changing the graphic cards.

----------

